# Algaefix vs Shrimp



## fishfreak600 (Aug 8, 2011)

To someone knowledgeable about water chemistry,

A little while ago my flying fox spontaneously keeled over leaving all the housekeeping up to my one bristlenose catfish/pleco. Even thought it's only a 20 gallon tank, it's been difficult for him to keep up and I had to resort to using Algaefix to keep my wisteria and other plants from being overgrown with hair algae. Now, I'd love to have shrimp in the aquarium to help with cleaning but Algaefix says it's not for use in tanks with crustaceans. So, i've done about 2 water changes (20-30% each) without adding any more algaefix into the aquarium. How long will it take for the harmful (to shrimp) chemicals to cycle out of the aquarium? 

I tried ghost shrimp a few months after I set up my tank, but they didn't last and I'm not sure why. Tips?

Fish in the tank: 5 Aussie Rainbows, 1 Bristlenose


----------



## scags (Sep 22, 2003)

I never can keep ghost shrimp alive.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

the warning on the algae fix label states that you should not use with inverts in the tank. So... I would not risk it. It also sticks around for a while in the tank, it was MONTHS before I could put inverts back in the tank and have them survive


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I have only used it to clear up some green water in a very small tank and I can'y remember if I had ghost shrimp in the tank or not. I want to say I did and they survived but I'm not positive. You should try to figure out what is causing the algae.


----------



## fishfreak600 (Aug 8, 2011)

So, I actually e-mailed API and asked how to remove whatever made Algaefix harmful to crustaceans. I will quote their reply for anyone interested.

"Algaefix when used as directed will dissipate in the aquarium after a 24 hour period. So if you wait 48 hours past adding the product you can add the crustaceans then they should be ok. I usually recommend 48 hours just to be on the safe side, therefor if you add the product last week you should be in the clear."

Not sure if I trust this theory based off other responses, but we shall see...


----------

